# 4 New Soundtrack Albums (Adventure Music 1-4)



## Mr. Ha (May 27, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I recently released 4 soundtrack albums! All four of the scores are part of an ongoing series of stories about an investigator who discovers and solves different mysteries and crimes around the world.

Adventure Music: The Hidden Mystery, Pt.1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack):


Adventure Music: The Hidden Mystery, Pt.2 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack):


Adventure Music: The Secret Discovery (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack):


Adventure Music: The Moon Mission (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack):


The albums are all available on Spotify, Apple Music, iTunes, Amazon Music & Google Play!

https://music.apple.com/us/artist/josef-siffert/1460845025
https://play.google.com/store/music/artist/Josef_Siffert?id=Ah25l47juozqor6t2exvzlw2liu

Thanks for taking the time to check out my work!


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 18, 2020)

New single release! The Journey - Single!





__





The Journey by Josef Siffert


Stream and Save The Journey - Distributed by DistroKid



distrokid.com


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 18, 2020)

Is it me, or the "Main Titles" for the last three almost identical?


----------



## Mr. Ha (Nov 20, 2020)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Is it me, or the "Main Titles" for the last three almost identical?



The Main Title tracks are are very similar as I only wanted small changes for each score for that opening cue! I added some slight orchestration tweaks, like the percussion in Secret Discovery and some middle eastern instruments in Hidden Mystery, Pt 1 (instead of the trumpet and near the end).

I am working on an upcoming score in this series of albums though which will have a slightly more different sounding main titles as the score will have some jazz influences.


----------

